# 2017 Silverado Build Log



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Long time lurker, infrequent contributor/poster. Recently got sideswipped in parking garage and suffered damage to my 2010 Titan. Although damage was to the front door only and could have been easily replaced I decided it was time to get a new vehicle. After searching I settled on a new Silverado LT with the Bose package. I initially didn't want the Bose package however in order to get the center console and bucket seats I had to settle for it. I always wanted to do a build log for my Titan however never got around to submitting one. Main reason was I was always changing things around and could never settle. Anyways here I go with new truck.....


I guess i will need to change my login to something else since I no longer have a Titan

I actually looked at the new Titans but settled on the Silverado as it was a much better ride, quieter and not much more in cost. Upgrading the stereo was something I considered as well and the Nissan HU's were less than spectacular and there are no aftermarket options that incorporated the Nissan connect system.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Starting with the truck again it came with the Bose 7 speaker system which is nothing spectacular. At low volumes it actually sounds decent but with any increase it looses any substance. Also the stage was rather narrow although vocals were up on the dash which I like. From previous build logs on DIYMA I confirmed that the Bose system has 2.5 inch "highs" in the dash and 6 x 9 "mid bass" in the doors. There are rear fill rear door speakers as well along with a sub in the center console. I researched previous build logs as well as picked the brains of a few members as well and came up with 2 options:

#1 Keep factory HU - This would require integrating a DSP with the HU either directly off the Bose amp or indirectly using a Fix 82/86. This solution was good as I already have an PXA H800 and a Helix DSP Pro. Only issue was the chimes coming from HU/Bose amp and need for separate knob if I went with the Fix 82/86. Also when I took apart the dash I quickly realized how inexpensive the HU was. Again any incorporation of the factory HU would require tapping of the Bose amp as well. A fellow member Brumledb led me to a GM Most interface from NAV TV that could allow me to keep the factory HU and send an optical or line level to DSP/Amps and incorporate the chimes, etc. A little expensive at $850 and the more I thought about it although I like the Factory HU, i really don't use the navigation and I wanted a DVD for the kids

# 2 Aftermarket HU - This was out of the question as Alpine was the only available product and at $3500 a little pricey. Luckily for me they went down to $2400 then $1299 at crutchfield. Along with the Bose adapter that was required for $399 it seemed reasonable. 

With the Alpine restyle X110 SLV I could keep all the factory chimes etc, still have SiriusXM and onstar as well.

So I pulled the trigger in that, had to wait another couple of days as the harness didn't have the extra plug for the Bose adapter.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Accomplished installing the Alpine X110 HU this weekend which took a few hours, great that a cool front made it to New Orleans as it was in the 90's last week and in the 70's this weekend.

There is a great youtube video on installation and it really was simple and essentially plug and play. Only had to make one modification on the harness.

First pic with factory HU in place, Bose plug going to Bose adaptor is the grey 8 pin on the right

Second pic is the dash without HU or CD player, note 10 in black plug that you have to plug jumper into

I did have to take apart the glove box as well to utilize the rear camera


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Harness, 10 pin jumper and SXM module


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Everything packed in and USB port installed in center console

One of the drawbacks is there is a USB hub with 5 inputs with factory HU which has to be changed since the alpine doesn't support a hub

Not a big deal for me as I only use my iPod and iPhone via bluetooth or CD's

I plan on moving the USB port to the glove box and replace the factory hub as they will still provide power


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Everything fit, (barely) and I plan to move the maestro module over to the right if possible when i change the USB plug to the glove box

All done and working well so far

A few notes:

- The cube buttons are a little cheap looking in person and the center knob could be a little stiffer

- color can be adjusted to match the brightness of the dash and trim

- Everything incorporated well including bluetooth, phone etc along with TPMS and HVAC controls. 

- Sounds great, and significantly improved from factory Bose HU

- Has pre outs 4V for later improvements

Next plan to figure out speakers/amps etc, the dash has spot for 2.5 inch which the AF GB 25 would fit well

Plan to take apart dash next and see if I can put a 3 inch without significant modification.

Possibilities include Illusion C3X or Focal Utopia BE No7 or AF not sure yet

Plan to do sound deadening as well however these trucks are pretty quiet to begin with


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

That looks great. What else you planning on doing to it?


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

I really wanted to try the C3X in the dash location and C8's in the front doors, but a couple guys on here had some good deals on some Sinfoni tweeters and mids and I have really wanted to hear them so I will be going that route if I ever get a chance to start


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

cjbrownco said:


> That looks great. What else you planning on doing to it?


Next plan to run power wire and figure out subwoofer plan

I took apart the top of the console, there is decent room for an 8" sub

I have a focal utopia be 21wx that I was considering using in a small box like Musicar Northwest did in this log

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...4-2014-chevy-silverado-musicar-northwest.html

Also JL audio just came out with a stealthbox for the center console with a 10" thin woofer 

Going for SQ and stealth. Plan to mount amps/DSP on back wall with nothing in plain sight

After power wire run and sub figured out will decide on front stage

I have a no7 utopia set from my last build as well as a set of Illusion audio C3x and L3se flangeless

once I figure out what I can fit in the dash I will proceed, I am ok with putting tweets in sail panels, other than that I really don't want to go overboard

Now that will probably change I'm sure

I am really interested in trying out the audio frog speakers GB10/GB25


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan so far, I will definately be watching, in hopes of starting mine after my house is built.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice Chevy and I am sure there's more to come. Thanks for sharing what you've done so far.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Nice Chevy and I am sure there's more to come. Thanks for sharing what you've done so far.



Thanks

Hopefully can get some work done this weekend


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you lose any of the onscreen notifications in the gauges area? I read somewhere that if you had Bose and replaced with the Alpine unit that you lost some functionality. I have a 2017 GMC Sierra that I'm considering replacing the head unit or using the M650-GM adapter from NavTV (which is almost as expensive as the Alpine unit).


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

cyber5-0 said:


> Did you lose any of the onscreen notifications in the gauges area? I read somewhere that if you had Bose and replaced with the Alpine unit that you lost some functionality. I have a 2017 GMC Sierra that I'm considering replacing the head unit or using the M650-GM adapter from NavTV (which is almost as expensive as the Alpine unit).


There are 5 tabs on mine in the gauges views screen area

Info
Audio
Phone
Navigation
Options


From what I can tell so far:

Info tab - remained the same except for the speed limit sign no longer displays a number. I think this would be the same if you no longer had extended navigation service which I was dropping after trial period was over

Audio - Says audio off as expected

Phone - Not connected, Not sure if this is due to me not having connected the phone to X110 HU or something else. I do know that the phone connects to HU as usual and mic in head liner works as well as the buttons to answer/hang up on steering wheel. Going to play with it some more and check the maestro keys from when you flash the module during installation

Navigation - displays a gyroscope looking thing with directional N/S/E/W etc, I never used it prior so don't know what it is supposed to do

Options - Stayed the same

I looked at the MOST GM unit from NAV TV, one thing on top of the price was I couldn't get an answer on regarding use with BOSE system. Was it going to function correctly. Another thing was the HU and CD player are kinda cheap looking and frankly didn't seem to be good. Didn't want a poor quality source unit to start with. I know a lot of people have used the factory HU as source unit and have no issues but the BOSE system works differently having to go thru bus line to amp. I also use my iPod a lot for music and didn't want to go to all the trouble to go directly into DSP and lose volume knob etc.

If I'm going to pay $850 for the MOST GM unit I would rather pay a little more for the alpine which from past experience sound wise I expect to be good. ( in retrospect I paid essentially double with the bose module, didn't quite think that one thru)

Also I wanted a DVD so the kids can watch when they ride with me

As far as the info screen, the only thing I use is the trip indicator so loss of anything else is okay

If I find anything else Ill let you know, hope this helps


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just installed my restyle in a 2014 Silverado. My only issue is the USB....can't get anything on it. Tried bypassing the adapter and going straight into unit with lightning cable and still nothing


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mlarson67 said:


> Just installed my restyle in a 2014 Silverado. My only issue is the USB....can't get anything on it. Tried bypassing the adapter and going straight into unit with lightning cable and still nothing


Did you turn the USB/iPod setting to factory/both/aftermarket ?

I had the same problem. Initially it was set to factory but since I have the bose adapter I have a different USB port that mounts in center console 

You have to go to settings then scroll down to factory systems settings 

This screen will have multiple listings including USB/iPod Sirius xm and blue tooth etc

You can switch between factory both and aftermarket. Try switching the USB setting around 

I had to put mine on "aftermarket" in order to get it to work

Try resetting the HU if you can't get it to light up and change 

Hope this helps


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

It is grayed out on menu so I reset it and was lit. Tried again and got a incompatible USB hub message and next time I went to menu it was grayed out again


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

I read somewhere that the HU can't do "hubs" and can only do one USB port, do you have the glove box USB or do you have multiple USB ports?

May have to go down to one USB if you have multiples

I think the YouTube install video shows plugging the glove box USB into an adapter after "cutting" the tab then the adapter plugs into the HU via the extension cable

I wonder if you have to set it to factory if the glove box USB is used?

Or can you set it to both? I'll mess with mine tomorrow and pm you

What are your thoughts otherwise regarding the HU and what did you use before ?


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have the armrest USB but it has some kind of hub behind the glove box. I see what u mean about the blue buttons and the volume knob. I haven't done much with it yet. Was using a jl cleansweep with the mylink before. It worked ok but was looking for a better quality head unit and this fit the bill


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

So I ironed out the USB thing. It was the hub in the armrest, no worky! The unit itself is nice and sound quality is definitely an improvement over the mylink, especially the damn auto-loudness crap. The fit and finish is good not great for a $4000 unit, that's probably why they are going for $1299. Having preouts, optical, and HDMI,is,the reason I forked over the cash for it


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> There are 5 tabs on mine in the gauges views screen area
> 
> Info
> Audio
> ...



Cool. Thanks!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> Navigation - displays a gyroscope looking thing with directional N/S/E/W etc, I never used it prior so don't know what it is supposed to do


That would be a compass.

Also, you can keep the OEM HU and have it reprogrammed as a non-Bose HU and use that signal. Keep all your OEM functions and get far better sound. During the reprogramming they can change a lot of the other settings like loudness, etc.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> That would be a compass.
> 
> Also, you can keep the OEM HU and have it reprogrammed as a non-Bose HU and use that signal. Keep all your OEM functions and get far better sound. During the reprogramming they can change a lot of the other settings like loudness, etc.


What is the typical cost and who does it?

Thanks.


----------



## jamrock (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice. Was looking at getting the unit for the sierra as well since it just went on sale. Was also looking at getting the HDMI switcher since it adds 2 HDMI outs, 1 HDMI in and USB power.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

jamrock said:


> Nice. Was looking at getting the unit for the sierra as well since it just went on sale. Was also looking at getting the HDMI switcher since it adds 2 HDMI outs, 1 HDMI in and USB power.



Bought the HDMI switcher as well. Was going to try to hook up iPod with it using the HDMI adapter and free up the USB port for my iPhone

I don't listen to cd's much and the only time I would use the DVD is when kids are in my truck which is very infrequent 

Haven't gotten around to doing it yet though

Plan on taking the USB port in center console from HU and replace it with the dual port factory plug and leave the actual data plug undone so it will still give power but not connect. Will mount the HU USB plug in glove box it in center console under lid depending on how the HDMI switcher works


----------



## jamrock (Sep 26, 2017)

So I just pulled the trigger and bought the Sierra version (SRA) haha. Figure it wouldn't be much cheaper than what it's at now unless I wait a few more years. Also got an extra 5% off with a coupon haha.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Got some stuff in today from UPS guy

Hopefully can get started this weekend


----------



## jamrock (Sep 26, 2017)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> Got some stuff in today from UPS guy
> 
> Hopefully can get started this weekend


Nice man!


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Anybody have noise with their restyle? I have a strange noise almost sounds like feedback from video at startup then still has a low buzzing.


----------



## jamrock (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't have any at all. You get a good ground?


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

What ground it's all plug and play


----------



## jamrock (Sep 26, 2017)

My bad. Was thinking about amps hooked up also lol.
Early morning posts.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mlarson67 said:


> Anybody have noise with their restyle? I have a strange noise almost sounds like feedback from video at startup then still has a low buzzing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Did you run the GPS antenna and SXM antenna wires away from HU?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have had the unit out a few times. Once to install a USB port and once to do the parking brake bypass. It's possible I could have move either one of them in the process. Th parking brake bypass is awesome by the way


----------



## NAV-TV (Dec 3, 2017)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> There are 5 tabs on mine in the gauges views screen area
> 
> Info
> Audio
> ...


Better later than never... the M650-GM would work with your vehicle without a problem. over 200 sold already with excellent feedback. installed in my personal Silverado and Escalade. successfully installed in Corvettes, CTS, ELR, Tahoes... pretty much any GM with MOST 50.

Feel free to contact us for help or questions, and good luck with the build !
Moni


----------



## speakerman99 (Apr 18, 2016)

I initially put a set of AF GB25s in the dash. Bolted into factory mounts with a quick little ABS adapter plate that I made. Ran those for a year. No real complaints, Just wanted to try a larger mid. Opted for the Hybrid L3SE which is almost 3.75”. Had to dremel out a lot of the factory speaker mount. Reinforced with another ABS adapter. I will guarantee that I couldn’t fit anything larger without losing the mounting angle or doing fiberglass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

Yup done that too, not an easy task


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Any updates on this build? Looking to do an install in my ‘18 Sierra soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

cyber5-0 said:


> Did you lose any of the onscreen notifications in the gauges area? I read somewhere that if you had Bose and replaced with the Alpine unit that you lost some functionality. I have a 2017 GMC Sierra that I'm considering replacing the head unit or using the M650-GM adapter from NavTV (which is almost as expensive as the Alpine unit).


Would like an update as well. 

As for the NAV-TV unit, I just put one in my 2016 Colorado and OMG - its BRILLIANT. We ran optical out (no reason not to) and it is freaking amazing. Silent, all digital, no noise floor and all factory functions are kept including all chimes and signals at stock volume. Dont know how they do it lol, but you can crank the volume and open the door and the ding is the same low level like stock. 

Don't buy a new HU - get the NAV and keep all the functions of stock!


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

No updates yet.....

Been busy with work/vacation/holidays etc

And to top things off I was going to get a lot done this weekend and it’s supposed to be in the 30-40’s this weekend

Will proceed with running 1/0 wire and sound deadening the back wall and floor

Going to put a amp rack on back wall and hook up sub

Hopefully can do that in the next few weeks

Will keep y’all posted


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yep

Found out about this a few weeks after I installed the alpine restyle HU

I actually use the DVD player occasionally so for now am happy with new HU

May however switch out once everything installed and see a few more feedbacks

Interested in the optical





Brules said:


> Would like an update as well.
> 
> As for the NAV-TV unit, I just put one in my 2016 Colorado and OMG - its BRILLIANT. We ran optical out (no reason not to) and it is freaking amazing. Silent, all digital, no noise floor and all factory functions are kept including all chimes and signals at stock volume. Dont know how they do it lol, but you can crank the volume and open the door and the ding is the same low level like stock.
> 
> Don't buy a new HU - get the NAV and keep all the functions of stock!


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Golden Ear said:


> Any updates on this
> 
> 
> build? Looking to do an install in my ‘18 Sierra soon
> ...



Congrats on purchase

Not many build logs here or on other sites


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> Congrats on purchase
> 
> 
> 
> Not many build logs here or on other sites


Thanks! It’s my first brand new truck and I’m lovin it!



Brules said:


> Would like an update as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im going to get the optical cable that NAV-TV recommended in the other thread. What length did you use? Im going from the nav-tv unit, which will behind the hu, to the processor on the back wall. Do you think a 9’10” cable will be long enough? Next size up is 16’5”



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Buy it here - lots of cable length options:

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=1419

I went NAV unit to my P6 and the system is dead silent.

Can see the cable bundle here by the P Six.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Brules said:


> Buy it here - lots of cable length options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link! Any idea what length you used, or should have used? I hate having a bunch of extra cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

13-15' but my cab is small. Ran down tranny tunnel path.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Golden Ear said:


> Thanks for the link! Any idea what length you used, or should have used? I hate having a bunch of extra cable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













I used this exact cable and the 3ft in his install. The 3ft was $8 iirc. A 9ft would have been enough.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

jowens500 said:


> I used this exact cable and the 3ft in his install. The 3ft was $8 iirc. A 9ft would have been enough.




Perfect. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Back to work on build, finally got some free time

Took all interior apart today including seats and console

Built amp rack for back wall, not sure if I want to mount amps and dsp there

Won’t be able to access them easy since back seats don’t fold down

Pulled Bose sub from center console. What a joke

Plan on replacing it with stealthbox 

Here are some picks so far


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Back wall with bose amp


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Fat Matt down in the back, need to pull front carpet and put it down

I have some luxury liner pro and may use that as well however it is pretty thick

I would have to pull the jute off the underneath of the carpet so it is too thick

I also have some stinger overkill foam and may just go with that

Was surprised to find the metal was very hollow sounding once everything removed as the truck is relatively quite to begin with


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tomorrow will deadened the front and run power and mount amps/dsp

Still trying to decide if I will keep amps on back wall

Also dug up a Focal Utopia Be No.6 set that I forgot I had

May start with these instead of Audiofrog 3way as I am going to have to figure out placement of tweets in sail panels

Looking at it seems like they will be facing down and towards windshield


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Looking good.

I can definitely attest to what a huge PITA having the amps and DSP on the back wall is. I have lost count of how many times my back seat has been in and out. 

I have seen some people cut off a portion of the rails on the back of the seat so that when you fold up the seat portion the back lifts up just enough to come out of the brackets and then will fold down.

I have 2 children that ride on my backseat so I was hesitant to do anything that might compromise the stability of the back seat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. That mod was very popular amongst us Ram owners, not what I would do to my truck though.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking good. I’m planning on removing the jute off the bottom of the carpet under the back seat in order to gain some depth for my subs. 

As far as tweeters go, have you considered putting your tweeters in some aluminum pods? I ordered a set from a guy in Germany off eBay. They’re adjustable so you can aim them. I’m not sure if I’m going to mount them on the sails or pillars but they’ll be in the same area, regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Golden Ear said:


> Looking good. I’m planning on removing the jute off the bottom of the carpet under the back seat in order to gain some depth for my subs.
> 
> As far as tweeters go, have you considered putting your tweeters in some aluminum pods? I ordered a set from a guy in Germany off eBay. They’re adjustable so you can aim them. I’m not sure if I’m going to mount them on the sails or pillars but they’ll be in the same area, regardless.
> 
> ...



Thought about it, would like to keep everything stealth and stock looking as possible

Was hoping hybrid audio would have released their L2se by now, they are drop in replacements for the 2.75 inch dash speakers

Other options include trying to fit the flangless L3se set I have or Illusion C3CX

Both of these will require cutting up the dash which I don't want to do

May just go with the Focal No 6 for now until I figure out the tweet issue

I ordered a pair of sail panels should be here soon


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

brumledb said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I can definitely attest to what a huge PITA having the amps and DSP on the back wall is. I have lost count of how many times my back seat has been in and out.
> 
> ...



Agree, don't want to do anything that would compromise safety as my kids ride back there as well


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Got some more work done

Took the rest of the carpet out, front actually has an OEM MLV foam covering in the foot wells up by the engine compartment, the rest of each has a significant amount of deadening on them as well

I was able to place some fat mat then cut a section of LLP to fill in the uncovered area as well as in the back

Mounted the amp rack and attached the OEM bose amp to it as well

Thought I would have more room than I did, forgot about the middle seatbelt retractor that is limiting my space. May put both AS 100.4 on it and put the DSP in between them.

Also have to redo the power distribution blocks as where I put them is not going to work

Also pic of center console back in with Sub

Didn't get pic of sub in place, also didn't realize had to put rear carpet in prior to replacing center console so had to take it back out


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

More pics including back wall and amp rack

Can see where the seat belt retractor is going to get in the way

Floor of back before I taped the seams of the MLV


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Comparison pic of JL stealthbox and bose OEM sub

Fits like a glove in its place

I did place some overkill foam inside to reduce vibrations


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> Comparison pic of JL stealthbox and bose OEM sub
> 
> Fits like a glove in its place
> 
> I did place some overkill foam inside to reduce vibrations


I look forward to your thoughts on the subs performance. I’m considering this for my 2017. Looking good!


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

cyber5-0 said:


> I look forward to your thoughts on the subs performance. I’m considering this for my 2017. Looking good!


Same here. I found a stealthbox from the '07-'13 trucks and planned on modifying it to fit. I haul too much stuff so this may be the better option.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Actually surprised with the stealth box and impressed 

Good output, not muffled. Console vibrates a good bit if anything’s is in it so will probably need to do some more deadening

Running it off the HU with 63hz cutoff at 12db, gain set low since rated for 300 watts

Will post more soon


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> More pics including back wall and amp rack
> 
> Can see where the seat belt retractor is going to get in the way
> 
> Floor of back before I taped the seams of the MLV



How did you mount your amp rack to the back wall? How much total width and height did you have for your amps? Thinking about doing the same as what you have except building a metal rack, but I don’t know if the amps I have planned will fit. Any measurements would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

cyber5-0 said:


> How did you mount your amp rack to the back wall? How much total width and height did you have for your amps? Thinking about doing the same as what you have except building a metal rack, but I don’t know if the amps I have planned will fit. Any measurements would greatly be appreciated!




Ditto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

I was planning on using a nutsert to bolt an amp rack to the back wall. That is until I saw how thin the metal was. Very thin and single walled. Literally can push metal in and out.

There are 3 bolts on each side of the back wall used to hold jute in place and 3 to hold factory amp as well

I took a 4 ft sheet of birch and cut it to fit all the way to the side and also cut out a section for the cab vent

Attached it to the wall using existing bolts as described above just go some nuts and washers from Home Depot 

I think the board is 12-13 inches wide x 4 ft long. Will measure when I can and take better pictures. I have enough room to mount 2 Mosconi AS 100.4 and a processor

Is pretty firm and works well


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

The bolts are just to the side of the cabin vent

The 3 bolts for the factory amp I essentially bolted a 1x2 strip of wood then screwed the amp board to the 1x2

The factory amp was then attached to the end of the amp rack

Will probably end up nutsert the back wall at some point. Just want to make sure I do it right and seal them from the elements

I don’t have the power window option so I have a little more room


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info!! 

My truck has the rear sliding glass, so looks like I’ll be limited somewhat on space. I had thoughts of using a couple of my old PPI PC series amps or even a few old Fosgate DSM’s; however, I’m not sure with the limited space that it will work. Plus, looks like the seatbelt mount kills some needed space also. I may just revert to my JL HD 900/5 and add a 600/4, then call it good. 

I really like how your setup came together and fully stealth.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Made some changes this past week

Got tired of the Alpine HU, specifically the bulkiness, crappy reverse camera and inability to utilize all the USB ports 

NAV TV had 20% off the M650 gm so I pulled the trigger and purchased one

So far impressed. Running optical to Helix DSP pro no noise whatsoever 

Only issue was finding a place to mount it. Ended up placing it under the dash in front of center console

Installed some L2se in the dash running 318 hz on up and clarus mid bass in doors 70 - 318 hz 

Sub is now 70 on down

Using Mosconi 100.4 for the front stage and old alpine mrf 500 for sub

Going to piddle with this for a while, still have BNIB Audiofrog GB 10/25/60 that I may end up going with .


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pics


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

How do those widebands sound without a tweeter?


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

cyber5-0 said:


> How do those widebands sound without a tweeter?



Actually not bad, I need to redo the baffles as they sound a little muffled and then I’m going to tune everything and check the frequency response


Did you finish your amp rack?

I’ll get some dimensions of mine and better pics soon and post them

I’ve been driving around without a back seat for a week now


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> Actually not bad, I need to redo the baffles as they sound a little muffled and then I’m going to tune everything and check the frequency response
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just got my amps back from having all the capacitors replaced and new thermal grease. I don’t think these are going to fit on the back wall, so I’m going to have a rack built for under the rear seat. I didn’t want to do that, but I can always try smaller amps in the future.

I got the U2’s for the dash and the U69’s for the doors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Made some changes over past week

the L2se I had installed sounded good but were a little muffled, wasn't sure it was due to the baffle or size of speaker so switched out to a set of flangeless L3se I had laying around

Made some press fit baffles out of HDPE and opened up the hole 1/4 inch to accommodate the magnet

Fit well, still need to remove some of the factory sound deadener in the dash right behind each speaker and put in some blackhole stuff


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Also purchased a NAVTV m650 gm when it was 20% off, figured I give it a try

Wasn't unhappy with the Alpine x110 SLV however a few issues always bothered me specifically the bulkiness of it, the fact that the shift lever was in the way of the selector button when driving, crappy reverse camera interface and the inability to use all the USB ports

Plus I kinda liked the look of the stock HU and had heard good things so I swapped out HU and installed NAV TV interface with optical to Helix DSP pro

Had difficulty finding place to put it, wouldn't fit behind screen and I didn't want to cut up dash or glove box so I found a spot right in front of sub/centerconsole


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Also redid amp rack on back wall

Cut new 1/2 sheet plywood and extended all the way across

Issue was seat belt retractor was in the way of the processor so I needed more room

This way I was able to mount the stock bose amp in the passenger side corner and have extra room

So of course I pulled out the Mosconi 100.4 and installed a 200.4 I had laying around

Still using an old alpine mrf 500 for the sub. May change to Mosconi AS 100.2 at some point, JL audio recommends an XD 300/v2 for the sub as it is only rated to 300 watts but doing well with as of now

Pics of wall before and after also with how I attached it to the wall, last pic is actually the before pic

Use the stock bolts on the side of each cabin vent as well as the stock bose amp bolts in the middle

Had to cut the jute backing unfortunately


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Did the front doors as well, fat mat on inner and outer skin

Used the metra adapters to mount the midbass speakers

Took an idea from Mr Marv at GM-Trucks forum and cut a 1/2 inch ring to mount on inside of adapter to solidify it. Covered the entire adapter with fat mat as well

Plan to make permanent adapters out of HDPE at some point

Can't find pics of front doors but will post when I do

Need to manage all of the wires in the back wall and put seats back in as kids go back to school next week

Ran 6 runs of wire to the front, 13 gauge x 2 for midbass and 15 gauge x 4 for mids and tweets if I ever go three way. All wire is focal elite I picked up off ebay along with 1 m focal elite interconnects

Once everything is in I will try to RTA which is easier said than done in my experience


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

cyber5-0 said:


> How did you mount your amp rack to the back wall? How much total width and height did you have for your amps? Thinking about doing the same as what you have except building a metal rack, but I don’t know if the amps I have planned will fit. Any measurements would greatly be appreciated!


Better late than never

Amp rack on back wall is 13 1/4 inch height and widens to 15 inches on each end to accommodate the cabin vents

Used 1/2 birch with carpeted front and close cell foam on the back

Bolts to the back wall using top 2 bolts on outside of each cabin vent and cut a 3/4 inch 10 x 10 inch square of plywood to mount where the bose amp went. Had to drill out a 1/4 inch at each bolt so would be flush. Then I screwed the amp board to the 10 x 10 square after drilling 3 small holes on back side to accommodate the mounting bolts

Pretty firm even with the cut out sections for each cabin vent

Didn't want to put some nutserts in the back wall since it is so thin and really won't be able to weatherize the holes

Though about using some metal straps as others hove done but this seems to be working well so far


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

That’s some good progress you’re making. 

I tried to mount my mids in the dash utilizing part of the stock baffle but noticed they didn’t sound right. The problem was that the rear wave wasn’t isolated from the front wave of the speakers which caused phase issues. If you’re going to keep your kids mounted like that I’d suggest you come up with a solution to isolate the back wave of the speaker. I ended up cutting out the baffle completely and mounted my Scan 12Ms to the bottom of the grill. Like this:



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks!,


How did you attach the wood to the dash panel?

Is it glued?

Any pics of the tweets?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> Thanks!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I used gorilla glue to attach the wood to the dash panel. 
Tweets:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> Yes, I used gorilla glue to attach the wood to the dash panel.
> Tweets:
> 
> 
> ...


That turned out really nice.


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes

A few changes since last post

I got a sweet deal on a set of X3 series hybrid audio and popped those in

Ran those for about 6 weeks


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Had a 3 way Audiofrog set with crossover sitting collecting dust 

Finally decided to install it

Still need to fab sail panels for tweeters, may pick up a set of tweeter pods as well

Need to tune which I’m going to need some help with

Have minimal experience


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tweeters in sail panel are a little deep, trimmed bolt for mirror but still had to put a spacer in place to get it to fit

Tweets add a little sparkle as expected after running widebanders tweeterless as well as widened the stage 

Again need to do a little fabrication for the sail panels


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Having now tried both the X3 and GB25, which do you prefer? (I know you’re probably running X3 tweeterless)


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

metanium said:


> Having now tried both the X3 and GB25, which do you prefer? (I know you’re probably running X3 tweeterless)


Honestly just finished installing the frogs this weekend

So far I am happy, the X3 were great but as you can see in the pics the positioning doesn't give a good wide stage

There was a little missing on the top end as expected running them tweeterless

I was playing them down to 250hz which is where the frogs are now

In hindsite I probably should have ran them with the tweets to get a good comparison between the two


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Get the Fatmat out of your vehicle. It has a huge history of failure (ask me how I know). Secondly it does nothing but add mass. It does not help with resonance. Testing has proven that materials made from asphalt based products are a waste of effort compared to the potential return and high failure rate.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Golden Ear said:


> That’s some good progress you’re making.
> 
> I tried to mount my mids in the dash utilizing part of the stock baffle but noticed they didn’t sound right. The problem was that the rear wave wasn’t isolated from the front wave of the speakers which caused phase issues. If you’re going to keep your kids mounted like that I’d suggest you come up with a solution to isolate the back wave of the speaker. I ended up cutting out the baffle completely and mounted my Scan 12Ms to the bottom of the grill. Like this:
> 
> ...


I really like this idea of mounting your dash speaker directly to the grills. Did they rattle at all? Overall how did it work out/ would you recommend it to others?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Chris12 said:


> I really like this idea of mounting your dash speaker directly to the grills. Did they rattle at all? Overall how did it work out/ would you recommend it to others?




Hi Chris. It’s working out great. No rattles or noises of any kind. If I had to do it over I’d do it again. I filled the space below the speaker with fabric insulation and would recommend others do the same. YMMV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruizal (Aug 4, 2015)

Love this build. It’s nice and not over the top. I have a 2016 non Bose that will need an install sooner than later. The stock stuff just isn’t cutting it by any stretch of the imagination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bought a new 2021 Silverado RST with Bose. Got with Bose so can use NavTV interface if ever released

Spent a day taking everything out old truck, came out a lot easier than it went in.

Putting both Stealthboxes up for sale in classifieds as well as M650 GM interface and Alpine Restyle HU

New build log to follow…….

Hopefully……


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Are the frogs going in the new build?


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably not. I have a set of illusion audio c3cx that I may put in

HU cannot be changed on these trucks so will wait for NavTV interface

so install on hold for now


----------

